# Best way to put a slideshow on CD



## homestar6 (Jul 15, 2005)

I recently created a PowerPoint slideshow for my school's graduation, and I'm planning on selling copies of it after the ceremony (with the school's ok). I'm not entirely sure of how best to make the CD. I'm assuming most of the people buying them won't have PowerPoint on their home computer, so I was thinking of putting the PowerPoint viewer application on the CD, too. Would that be the best way? Also, the slideshow was created with PowerPoint 2007, but I saved it so it was compatible with my school's version, so I'm not exactly sure what format it should be in on the CD. I would love any advice on the best way to do this.


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

homestar6 said:


> I recently created a PowerPoint slideshow for my school's graduation, and I'm planning on selling copies of it after the ceremony (with the school's ok). I'm not entirely sure of how best to make the CD. I'm assuming most of the people buying them won't have PowerPoint on their home computer, so I was thinking of putting the PowerPoint viewer application on the CD, too. Would that be the best way? Also, the slideshow was created with PowerPoint 2007, but I saved it so it was compatible with my school's version, so I'm not exactly sure what format it should be in on the CD. I would love any advice on the best way to do this.


the best way is to just have a CD viewer so when they pop it in it will just play the slide show


----------



## homestar6 (Jul 15, 2005)

How do I do that?


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

A copy of PowerPoint I had addressed this issue. When making a CD to play on other computers, it loaded enough of the program onto the disk so the program could be viewed. However it did not put the whole PowerPoint program on the disk. I would think this would be an option on all versions of PowerPoint but knowing how greedy the industry is, it may not be. Check your PowerPoint help files to see if this available on your version.


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

Another suggestion I might make is you may get more Power Point help if you post this question on the Business Software forum, as that is where the Power Point software gurus seem to reside.


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

I just found it in my Power Point software. Go to your Power Point Help/Index and type in "Pack and Go". This is where you will find instructions on how to create a CD that will play on any computer.


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

If you're sending a presentation on CD, the Package for CD feature in PowerPoint 2003 is a great time and stress-saver. This feature will set up your presentation (including linked files) on a CD so that the slide show will run correctly for any recipient. It even adds a PowerPoint viewer so that the recipient's computer doesn't need PowerPoint to run the show. Learn more about Package for CD.
If you're sending a presentation on CD, the Package for CD feature in PowerPoint 2003 is a great time and stress-saver. This feature will set up your presentation (including linked files) on a CD so that the slide show will run correctly for any recipient. It even adds a PowerPoint viewer so that the recipient's computer doesn't need PowerPoint to run the show. Learn more about Package for CD.


----------



## bobpeacock (Feb 13, 1999)

I tried the package to CD feature but got an error message saying "The digital certificate for PowerPoint viewer is invalid or has been tampered with. I followed Microsoft's recommendation to download the latest Service Pack despite the fact that I already had [email protected] installed. It did not resolve the problem - I still get the error message. Is there something else?


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

I had the same problem earlier, then I have decided to find converting software to transform presentation to video format and easy to burn it on CD or DVD. Now I can watch it on other competers and DVD player as video file.


----------



## bobpeacock (Feb 13, 1999)

What software do you use to conert a PowerPoint presenntation to a DVD video?


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

I use Presentation to video Converter. You can look it there: http://www.geovid.com/Presentation_to_Video_Converter/
It isn't cheap, but there is a free trial version without time limit.


----------



## bobpeacock (Feb 13, 1999)

Thanks for that. I did try the Demo but had only marginal success. The final product was a far cry from the original in that the timing of both the slides and the transitions were not accurately reproduced. I have decided to run with my PP presentation on CD with instructions to recipients of wher to download the free viewer. Thank you for your interest and suggestion. Cheers


----------

